# Getting Married...



## Natehazen24 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi all,

Im getting married in July, and with hopes of keeping it small I think Ive talked my fiance into having the wedding in the UP. We are thinking of Grand Marais but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on where we could go. We were kind of hoping for an outdoor wedding but we're open for any ideas. THanks!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

My daughter was married in The Chapel In The Pines at Hartwick Pines SP. It was very nice. She looked like an Angel as she walked under the towering pines from the Parking area back to the Chapel.


----------



## kwags42 (Jul 27, 2009)

Natehazen24 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im getting married in July, and with hopes of keeping it small I think Ive talked my fiance into having the wedding in the UP. We are thinking of Grand Marais but I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on where we could go. We were kind of hoping for an outdoor wedding but we're open for any ideas. THanks!



Drummond Island Resort has a nice spot in the woods for a ceremony. It's right near the bayside restaurant as well.


----------



## Greekrukus (Oct 20, 2008)

DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile:lol: congrats though, lol


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

Greekrukus said:


> DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile:lol: congrats though, lol


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Greekrukus said:


> DONT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:evilsmile:lol: congrats though, lol


 
Best advice given so far.

Ganzer


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Only one thing you can't do married that you can do unmarried..... *Live* *happily ever after *:yikes: :rant: .... Good Luck, you're gonna need it. FRANK


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I had my undoing at the Martha Mary Chapel in The Henry Ford, Greenfield village. 

I'm sure they must have taken the Police Tape tape down by now.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

The island is a great place to have a wedding, may be a bit pricey, but my sister did it and we had a ball. 
She is also divorced now, but dont let that get to ya, congratulations!
It was still a great party!


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

Take some advice from me. I will be married 50 years on July 10 2010. If I had to do it all over again...I would wish no one to marry me. I cannot stand myself and wonder why anyone would. That being said I have my health (thank God) my hair (thank God) and still have not lost IT....if you know what I refer to. My wife puts up with me and gives me full reign. If life coud go around without marriage,then this would be the avenue to follow. Oh well....Good Luck and God Bless your marriage. In good course you will need the blessings...we all do. :lol::evil:


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

Do it on July 24th. One of the happiest days of my life.


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

Old Seney road Boot Hill Cemetary.OHHHHH Im sorry you said married not buried,same thing.:lol:


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

DO IT!! It's up to you and your wife how happy you want it to be :~) Grand Marais is my favorite city/town/berg (whatever size it is) on earth!!


----------



## bias (Aug 29, 2004)

The chapel in the woods on Drummond is very nice. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Did it on July 4th. Our church has 4 gardens and allot of timber framework in the chapel. It was great. Wedding day was fun but lots of work. My advice...dont go in debt to pay for a wedding, youlle need it for the house changes later..  Congrats!


----------



## Natehazen24 (Mar 25, 2006)

a lot of great advice on here guys! Ill pass on all of it...any bets on how much trouble I'll get in?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

marriage has it good days and bad weeks


----------



## cointoss (Apr 9, 2001)

Well now ifin it is marrying ya want in da UP, I'll be happy to do it in my back yard where the mosquitoes ain't too thick and let ya all stay out in the boat house where the bats are kind of busy. You'll just have to remember to bring the beer (and plenty of it) for my services.


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

My old boss always told the guys about to get married.... "remember...once you marry them, they don't get any nicer and they don't get any skinnier".....:lol:


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

do you get "pronounced"

1) Married

2) DECEASED


coincidence ??


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Im still married. How about you guys? 3 kids later even . Hope your all well and happy.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

snaggs said:


> Take some advice from me. I will be married 50 years on July 10 2010. If I had to do it all over again...I would wish no one to marry me. I cannot stand myself and wonder why anyone would. That being said I have my health (thank God) my hair (thank God) and still have not lost IT....if you know what I refer to. My wife puts up with me and gives me full reign. If life coud go around without marriage,then this would be the avenue to follow. Oh well....Good Luck and God Bless your marriage. In good course you will need the blessings...we all do. :lol::evil:


Wow?


----------

